# PDC Failure 2017 Clubman



## fixityourself (Mar 5, 2019)

I have PDC works for few seconds after start and immediately select reverse gear. Then error and PDC failure. I think the ECU is doing some kind of test and fails to get correct reply so pulls error. I attach photo sequence. Do I take to dealer or can be programmed/coded. Could it be a coding error since I updated. Do I need to reset somehow, park somewhere with no obstacles and test there? Appreciate advice on this one. Cheers


----------

